# A new one from france



## SnT_Crash (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello everyone, 

i'm quite interested in WW2 aircraft history especialy in german one.

Collecting some item and modelling too ! 

this site seem to be a great source of knowledge, i hope i could help some of you too 

Crash


----------



## Coors9 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey, nice to meet you.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Torch (Jul 12, 2011)

Bien venue!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice to have you aboard.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome from England.


----------



## woody (Jul 12, 2011)

welcome aboard.


----------



## wad59 (Jul 12, 2011)

Bienvenue à toi !
gérard .


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## A4K (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome from a kiwi in Hungary mate!
Evan


----------



## v2 (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome from Poland!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome aboard Crash!


----------



## le_steph40 (Jul 12, 2011)

Bienvenue à toi.
Stéph


----------



## fw190d (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome from Canada


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 13, 2011)

Welcome to the family, from a Swede in Scotland....


----------



## SnT_Crash (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks a lot everyone for your greeting!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Geedee (Jul 15, 2011)

Welcome


----------

